# Erlking Mead



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2016)

ERLKING MEAD
5 gallon batch

1 gallon yaupon holly honey (use less for lower ABV)
2 gallons apple cider
2 gallons cranberry juice
1/4 of a crushed nutmeg
6 whole cloves, crushed
1 ceylon cinnamon stick
6 allspice berries
couple of star anise pods
D47 yeast

I used nutrient and energizer with this one, following standard SNA.

The first batch I did ended up @ 16% ABV and I backsweetened with maple syrup. It was fantastic. You can certainly make this with a bit lower ABV if you want, but the flavor can certainly stand up to high octane.

We left the 2nd batch dry and we love it. We will likely make all future batches dry.


The name comes from a figure in Danish and German folklore. The Erlking is generally thought of as the King of the Fairies and leader of the Wild Hunt (that occurs on Samhain). 
The addition of the yaupon holly honey gives this mead a wild and woodsey flavor that pairs nicely with the apple juice. Cranberry juice gives it a gorgeous color and a tartness to the flavor and rounds out the flavor of the apple juice. Spices can of course be adjusted to taste, but I would recommend using ceylon cinnamon rather than the other as it is a softer and more subtle flavor.


----------



## AkTom (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh my! Obviously I need more carboys. This also sounds good. Time to up my mead game from 1 gallon to 5.


----------

